# Michelin Easy Grip Snow Chains



## shine247 (Mar 1, 2010)

Having rear wheel drive in the snow last year was a nightmare. I had been considering getting some snow tires but saw these in Costco today. I have used snow chains in the past, they got me out of trouble a couple of times even on front wheel drive vehicles. I got home happily on a road where everyone else was stuck.

So I bought a set, I may get snow tires for the rear and put these on the front only if needed or may just use these. Still deciding but they are just under £60 at Costco. That is a lot less than other stores I have just checked and backed by Costco guarantee. I like the fact they are not actually chains. Personally I think it is money well spent.


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

what size are they??


----------



## PaulN (Jan 17, 2008)

Can't believe she put the bag on the bonnet first though! Lol


----------



## shine247 (Mar 1, 2010)

Grizzle said:


> what size are they??


They do various sizes, here is a link to the Michelin Site but if you google you will find people selling them which will give you a better idea. I prefer not to post a seller only to show Costco are cheaper. 

http://www.easy-grip.eu/


----------



## chrisc (Jun 15, 2008)

seems as though there 90 quid plus with some sellers


----------



## PhillipM (Jun 7, 2007)

Tbh, those snow socks work fantastically well in what bit of snow we have (in fact, got the MX5 up some pretty steep hills covered in the stuff last year with a couple of towels chucked in the boot - throw them in front of wheels to get going and it's surprising how much grip you have!).

However, I now have a set of Michelin forest/snow rally tyres, bring on the snow! :lol:


----------



## Bel (Mar 1, 2011)

What a nice product. I hadn't seen that before.

If they did anything approaching the size I need for my winter wheels (295/35 x 18 R, 235/40 x 18 F) I'd definitely sling a set in the boot this year!


----------

